# 1st Annual Julian A Guas Fun Fishing Tournament



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I have an idea and I need your help. I have setup a fishing tournament to benefit the Autism Society of Miami-Dade and have come up with an idea that I thought was great. I'd like to give a prize for the biggest fish caught on a fly rod and this is where we all come in. I'd like for everyone to tie one fly and send it to me. The only restriction is that is must be for saltwater. I will take everyones flies and put them in a fly box and that will be the prize for the person that catches the largest fish on fly. Is anyone interested in participating? Is this a good idea?

The tournament information is posted on the tournament forum as well. If you have any questions you can also visit my website, www.autismfishing.com

Thanks

Tico


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in! PM sent. 

Mangrove Critter & Turtle Grass Snapping Shrimp in the mail!


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Im in.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am in


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I am in.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Double up but I'm in.


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

shoot me your address and I'll put some flies in the mail


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

ditto on the address and let me know when you need them by


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Bump for a good cause!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

GladesGhost, Thank you very much. I received boyh flies on saturday. That shrimp is really interesting! I love it!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

The shrimp is really for a deeper grass flat and a windy-ish day, tied sparse and weighted heavy to get straight into the zone, fun for Bones in S. Biscayne.

The Critter works at higher tides for Bones near a shallow mangrove shoreline, it's a very generic spider/Fiddler crab. It's also surprisingly affective for Snapper and Snook. When you find a deeper trough along the mangrove edge, cast as deep into the roots as you dare with 30lb minimum abrasion leader(Snook and Snapper only, Bones stay with 10lbs floro, they'll run in the open not into the roots). I've always worked it like a Bonefish fly, super short and slow strips, trying to keep it tight to feel the crush.

-tight loops

_Edited: Because @ 6AM I'm not all there._


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I will let the winner know!, Thanks


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you to BSFL. Brian both those flies are BAD AZZ!. I'm gonna have to take lessons from all you guys! Just for your info, I am attaching the names that you give your flies to the hooks so the winner knows the name of the fly.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Our web site has been updated and now has the latest sponsors, rules and regulations for the tournament and a downloadable version of the entry form. Please fill out the entry form and mail to:
Orestes "Tico" Guas JR
14723 SW 61 Terrace
Miami FL, 33193

**Please make all checks payable to: Autism Society of Miami-Dade.

*Thank you for your support*
www.autismfishing.com


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Cal1320 I received the flies today and they are awesome. You guys are making me realize what an amateur I am at fly tying. Boy do I need lessons!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Alright guys, The tournament is growing and getting closer. Our raffle prizes are also growing. Please support us and help me start the fishing camp for children with Autism. We also updated the website with a new entry form courtesy of Tony Albelo and have secured the captains party to be held at Lil Hoolies restaurant on April 23 from 6-8pm. Any questions feel free to contact me. Thanks, Tico.


----------

